# Does using Melafix affect water testing?



## SST (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm getting readings of 0 for ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate for the last two testings. The only thing that changed, besides regular water changes, is the addition of Melafix to assist fin damage. 

I think the test kit is fine because I use it on the snail tank and those readings come out normal. Melafix has never been used in this tank. 

I use the API liquid master test kit.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Melafix doesn't affect your readings. Is the tank fully cycled?

Also if it's extremely heavily planted your nitrites could be very low, but present. If this is the case it would be worth re-testing and pying closer attention to the colour.


----------



## SST (Nov 17, 2007)

No, not fully cycled.

Two weeks ago I had ammonia, nitrites and nitrates.

Interesting mystery. I shall keep testing and see what happens. I've only done partial water changes, so there should be a reading of something, I should think.

I've only one live plant, a java fern, so that's not the culprit.

I went ahead and did a 50% water change. The whole reason I tested was because fishie was on the bottom very unresponsive when we came in this evening. To the point we thought him dead. He was either very deeply asleep or the water parameters were way way off. Once he started moving, though, he perked up and he's swimming normally now. It was time for a water change anyway.


----------

